# White faced pair try three



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I bought mom and dad with grown offspring already so I assumed they would take care of them. They are horrible parents. They sit really well with both mom and dad sitting during the day. They hatched 1 egg and let it die at 2 days old, then they laid another clutch and let the eldest die again at 2 days old. So #2 & 3 I pulled immediately after hatch. We are on day 5. Hopefully I'll fell awake enough to survive the rest of the week. The little one is 2 days old and weighs 4 grams the older is 4 days and weighs 6 grams, both weighed 2 grams at hatch. 

June 13


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

June 14, Baby 1 is 3 days old, baby 2 is 1 day old


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

June 15, #1 is 4 days old, #2 is 2 days old, they just graduated to thicker formula. I'm not sure if #2 is going to make it as it seems a little weak. I don't know the genetics of the parents, I suspect they are siblings. I am going to be pulling them after they are done with this clutch and move them to an aviary without nest boxes. They make great incubators, but not parents. They are also on the small side and lay small eggs. I'm not happy with them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute  I really hope they make it


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

wow there really pearl white.. iv never seen down that white with any wf

there so adorable!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AW I'm sorry this has been so rough! But you're doing such a good job, I was wandering where you'd been! Its too bad that you don't know the genetics of the parents...


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

so cute! Hope all goes well with them


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Roxy, Thanks for your concern. I've been around, just not posting since I haven't had any good news in a long time. I've also been busy playing facebook games and getting ready for summer with kiddos. I am also coming to terms with having to be a witness in a murder trial next month. It does not sound like it will be any fun. 

I am not going to set this pair up again and I might even sell them since they are not good breeding material, really small, small eggs, and poor parents. They are on a few abandoned eggs right now. I'll candle them again tonight and if they are DIS like I suspect they will be pulled. The good news is I have 4 other nests with eggs in them and Emperor has decided to woo a lady friend. He is still as sweet as can be but I think he's settled into the bird life. It looks like I will be busy with lots of babies soon enough. Which means more posts.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well I can't wait to read them...its been a rough breeding season so far. Good news is always welcome!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

#1 weighed in at 9 grams, #2 at 6 grams. They were not happy about getting pictures taken today. They were scooting all over the place.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I am not going to set this pair up again and I might even sell them since they are not good breeding material, really small, small eggs, and poor parents.*

If the parents are both WF, and come from a couple of generations of WF to WF, part of the problem will be from the 'like to like' pairings which will result in smaller weaker babies.

Rather than selling them, it might be wise to re-pair each one with a split to WF. The quality and size and mortality of the babies will greatly improve.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I had thought of re-pairing them but they are in an aviary setting. I'm not sure how to do this with them in an aviary. I could remove one of them however the only place to put the other is in a small aviary a few feet from the larger one. Maybe I could rehome the male and put the female in the smaller aviary so she doesn't pick one of her sons as a new mate. The only split wf male I have has paired with a lutino.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Just a little fun. Pictures from day one to day 15....

3 hours old & 2 days old June 13


June 14


June 15


June 16


June 17
 

June 18


June 19


June 20


June 21


June 22

 

June 23


June 24 


June 25



June 26


June 27



June 28


and a compilation


----------



## socalcrochet (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG how cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Those babies are adorable


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks! They are sweet as can be and already demanding their own way.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so cute


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

June 29 baby 1 is 68 grams and baby 2 is 54 grams. They are now on 4 feedings a day. I have been feeding them both from day 1 because mom and dad let their babies die at 2 days old.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Too big to have their picture taken on the box.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My goodness they're cute!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh very cute!!!!!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Wing spot sexing says I have a male and a female. My daughter has already claimed the little girl. I told her if she wanted her she could, but she's not to go out in the aviary because I don't want her to go hormonal and breed. They are eating millet and exercising their wings. It won't be long before they're flying around. The eldest is 4 weeks old today.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

good luck with ur babies and by the way do u play doa in facebook


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

What's doa?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Finally one baby has weaned itself  One down, who knows how many to go! The other is still begging but he only gets fed at night time. They have been spending time outside learning how to be birds during the day. I think I'll leave the weaned one out there so I can make room inside for babies to come.


----------



## beckywakeydave (Aug 2, 2011)

awww so cute congrats


----------

